# Aires de park&ride



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem obvious that there should be Aires de Service at Park & Ride carparks ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It would be a start.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

You can at Oxford. In the P&R opposite the C&CC site.
Gerry


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

And at Canterbury-old Dover Road


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Aires de park & ride*

Also at the CC site at Norich.
Just a 5 minutes walk and free if you are over 60.
Lets have more of them.
Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> You can at Oxford. In the P&R opposite the C&CC site.
> Gerry


There is parking for motorhomes at the Redbridge P&R in Oxford but absolutely NO OVERNIGHTING !

I'm in contact with the powers that be ( from 1st October this has been Oxfordshire County Council) but I reckon hell will freeze over before it becomes permissable to park overnight there !

At the moment all I want is for them to signpost it from the A34 and the ring road. There are currently, not signs at all so it is not surprising that hardly anyone uses it .

G


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I have always agreed with Aberdeen Angus that it is a completely missed opportunity, and I simply don't understand why councils won't look at it at least in the name of tourism. If it's travellers they are worried about then simply make a small nightly charge by ticket.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Leapy said:


> And at Canterbury-old Dover Road


New Dover Road.

Hi Leapy,

It's a great service, and very safe overnighting, isn't it?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

see mhs parked up in the ones in Edinburgh BUT the one I believe at New Craighall is owned by the railway so diff regs may apply. Click >>> http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/scot.htm


----------

